# Beyond Traders (Private Trading Group) - anyone know of them?



## Trader99 (14 September 2009)

Hi there

Just wondering if anyone is a member of, or has experience with, the Beyond Traders group? They provide a live market coaching room (mostly London and Sydney futures markets) and appear to be well-priced (~$5000 for four months materials/coaching) relative to some of their competitors.

I'd appreciate feedback from anyone who has had experience with BT

Many thanks


----------



## kam75 (20 September 2009)

stay away.


----------



## CapnBirdseye (20 September 2009)

kam75 said:


> stay away.




Some good advice there, if not a great response.

Dig a little deeper in the these forums and you will find plenty of discussion about similar courses.

TH may be able to point you to the right threads.

This one is pretty relevant though.. https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16023


----------



## cutz (20 September 2009)

Trader99 said:


> I'd appreciate feedback from anyone who has had experience with BT




Hi there,

I guess with the lack of response you've realized that not many lurkers here have had any experience with market educators.

When it comes to expensive courses offering the world for only one hour a day do a goggle search with some keywords, (i'll leave those to your imagination) along with whatever product you're investigating.

Suggest you also try asic or fido, it's amazing what a simple search can reveal.

I'm not implying anything just suggesting research techniques.


----------



## tech/a (20 September 2009)

Spam.


----------



## Trader99 (1 October 2009)

T/a - This post is not spam. I have nothing to gain by mentioning Beyond Traders other than a better understanding of their merits.  Please don't presume that it must be spam when an ASF new-joiner posts such a query.  

Two other education groups/programs I'm interested in are Barry Burn's Top Dog Trading and Louise Bedford's Trading Secrets. Louise is a published author and regular contributor to YTE.

Any useful feedback on either Barry or Louise would be very welcome.

Many Thanks


----------



## Timmy (1 October 2009)

Stay away from all of these types.  You will not to learn to trade at a weekend course.

Do a search for "Bedford" and you will find many discussions of her books, some like them (they tend to be new, impressionable traders), most don't.  I have read some of them and found them less than helpful (no real understanding of what it is that moves markets and why & how to profit).

Burns - never heard of him.  Have just looked at his website.  He seems to be pretty impressed with himself that he has been to the Tokyo Stock Exchange.  This is not, however, a good basis for assessing your merits as a trader.  

Beyond Traders - there has been little response to your initial query, overall we here at ASF are very unimpressed by groups such as these.  Any doubts can be removed quite simply, though, by asking to see verified trading results, and the re-verifying them for yourself.  This also goes for Bedford and Burns (would you send your kids to school where the teachers were not qualified?).  

Please don't ask about Beyond again as bumping threads such as these is considered spamming.

Start with this thread: New to the game


----------

